# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Deca or Masteron?

## BakednotFriedd

Hey guys and gal's,

2 weeks ago I jumped on trt after a 6 month cruise on 315mg of test e. My coach and I are planning my next cycle and we have decided to run 2iu of growth a day, 300mg test e and then either some deca or masteron .

It's up to me if I want to use deca or mast and both have awesome benefits but I can't decide. I train purely for powerlifting and do not have to keep within a certain weight as my next comp is about 12 months away.

Judging from what I've read online it sounds like deca is the go to for strength but my coach and a few guys at my gym have vouched for masteron and it's ability to increase strength.

I'm after some personal experiences on either compound. 

Cheers

----------


## 956Vette

If you have the genetic ability, curiosity and budget to handle the trifecta (test/deca /mast), go forward it, the more the 19nor the better, GL

----------


## Iranon

Height
Weight
Body fat %
# of years training
Goals
Training program in detail
Your Body building photos

ECT

----------

